# jd B steering shaft problems



## deetz (Aug 25, 2012)

il prolly get some heat for this but bare with me, im trying to installe a steering shaft into my lil b, (didnt have one when i picked it up), well this one i got for free, has a very very slight warp in it, would this cause it not to properly set into the pedistal?


----------



## deetz (Aug 25, 2012)

NEVER MIND, found another shaft from a war model layin in the shed, thanks for the help everyone


----------

